# Clyrolinx Concentrate Percentages



## Mike-r

Hi gents. 

I know it's been posted before. 

But I need a bit of a guideline on percentages I need to add when using the Clyrolinx Concentrated flavors?

I have been toying with Banana, Apple and Red Energy. 

But doesn't taste 100% 

Does anyone have experience with their flavors?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Their flavors are more accents than full spectrum. You will need to fill them out with creams or nuts etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

There was a post in the local is lekker thread which had a lot of guideline percentages.

Tried a few flavours at 2-2.5%, dumped the one and the rest are very perfumy at those percentages. Got 2 steeping which I used at 1% in a recipe, will give some feedback when I test them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike-r

Thanks Moon. I made a 0.5 % banana. Been trying every day. And every day it's just been better. 4 days steeping now and I'm about to say it's almost ready. Like 2 more days and we should be good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyli3boi

I have bought alot of the concentrates and also just couldn't get the taste I was looking for. I have found that you need to use very little % wise as I have tried about 17 concentrates at 2%, 5%, and 10% (started with 10% and diluted down) and even at 2% most of them have a strong perfume taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike-r

Which one did you try at 2% and still tasted perfumy? Just so I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

A 2c... Perfumey flavors require 2 weeks to steep if they still perfumey after that period then they no good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

These are the ones I have tried and I know some are not flavours on there own. I have tried all of them at 5% and still perfume taste. I have tried blueberry at 2% and still getting a perfume taste and strawberry milk on 2% is not to bad, strawberries and cream at 2% also not to bad, the others I really can't remember which was OK and which was still perfume as its been awhile since I have vaped them as I gave up because of the perfume taste I kept getting. I also would not recommend the watermelon as (my opinion) it is disgusting. I hope this helps you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Another 2c... The old English toffee and the butterscotch are good @1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

Sprint said:


> A 2c... Perfumey flavors require 2 weeks to steep if they still perfumey after that period then they no good.



Also just a side note I did let them steep for about a week and still perfume and then I gave up on them. It's been about a month and a halfnow since I have mixed them up so when I get a chance I'll vape them and give you guys some feedback if they have gotten better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

@Kyli3boi so glad I am not the only one getting the perfume flavour from these concentrates. 

Also hesitant to use them again and not in the mood to go through a whole lot of testing again. When smelling the concentrates they smell bang on but taste nothing like you would imagine.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

@moonunit I also got so fed up with all the testing and constant perfume taste that's why I gave up on them. I have about 34x 30ml bottles full of mixes I have done with no success. School fees


----------



## Deadz

Watching this thread pretty close, I picked up a few Clyrolinx concentrates and mixed up a Caramel coffee flavor.

1% Brown Sugar, 1% Cream, 1% Caramel, .5% Espresso Coffee. 
And a quick vape after 4 Days, Im thinking it needs to sit a while longer. Hoping that it will turn out good around 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

After reading this thread decided to test/taste a milk tart recipe if have been working on, this time added CLY Milk tart, hoping it would make the recipe, unfortunately it has given it a weird taste . 

Can't quite place my finger on what it actually tastes like. This was probably the 5 th iteration of the recipe I have made so I know the flavour profile quite well. It has been steeping for 9 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

I have only done two Cly mixes so far: Malva Pudding at 3% mixed with FA Custard at 2%. I'm not getting any perfumey taste from that but I'm not getting any malva pudding either. It's just FA Custard dominating. The second was Milk Tart at 3% with FA Forest Mix at 2%. On this one, I don't taste the berries at all. While the milk tart is quite reminiscent of a milk tart aroma, it is also pungent, chemicaly and way too strong, probably killing the berry flavour in the process. I have added all the ingredients again (except the Milk Tart) to halve the Milk Tart concentration. I'll steep that for a day or three and see how that goes.

I've decided to start Cly flavours at 1% and increase only if there is no discernible flavour. Even at the recommended 3%, it seems some of them are miles too strong at that concentration. It will be great if all or even some of their flavours are just right at 1% because it will make DIY ridiculously cheap. But I suspect some of the flavours may be a bust and even adding a drop too much turns it from acceptable into unvapeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike-r

I agree with all the replies up top. Won't use their concentrate again. I've pick some e-cig FA Cream and Strawberries last night. Made a 10ml no nic last night and will vape it tonight to see how it goes. Luckily I only bought 3 flavors. So not too much school fees wasted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan

Mine is still in steeping progress, made about 7 mixes if I recall correctly. Will report back when I do some testers either tonight or on Sunday night when I get back home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike-r

Mike-r said:


> I agree with all the replies up top. Won't use their concentrate again. I've pick some e-cig FA Cream and Strawberries last night. Made a 10ml no nic last night and will vape it tonight to see how it goes. Luckily I only bought 3 flavors. So not too much school fees wasted.



Fresh Cream at 1% and Strawberry Red Touch at 3% So far so good at 1 day steeping and a 5 minute hot water bath. Tastes lekke and no per-fumy taste either.
So its definitely something to do with the Clyrolinx Concentrates. Maybe the base they use inst so great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mike-r said:


> Fresh Cream at 1% and Strawberry Red Touch at 3% So far so good at 1 day steeping and a 5 minute hot water bath. Tastes lekke and no per-fumy taste either.
> So its definitely something to do with the Clyrolinx Concentrates. Maybe the base they use inst so great.



I mixed the CLY Strawberries and Cream at 3% with 2% CLY Shortbread and it is rather gross... That perfumey taste has not gone away - 3 weeks later...
I added some sweetener and a bit of plain cream but that taste just lingers...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Strontium

I just mixed a batch of CLY naartjie 4% 70/30 3mg no steep just shake n Vape, it's brilliant!! Fresh, tart and thoroughly enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Strontium said:


> I just mixed a batch of CLY naartjie 4% 70/30 3mg no steep just shake n Vape, it's brilliant!! Fresh, tart and thoroughly enjoyable.



Yip, vaping it now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Mixed a batch of their Malva as well, haven't tasted it yet but smells good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Strontium said:


> Mixed a batch of their Malva as well, haven't tasted it yet but smells good.




You'll like it! Depends what you mixed with it but it doesn't need much of a steep. I use mine as a shake and Vape and it's always good!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Must say, not enjoying my watermelon and cherry CLY mixes at the moment. The shortbread and amaretto is promising in smell but weird tasting. 
One success I do have though is my litchi mango blend. Made a batch of 70/30 with a 2% mango and 1% litchi. It is tasting the business so far. Just need to put in some back notes of coconut and some mint/menthol/Koolada and it will feel like a tropical dive holiday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Must say, not enjoying my watermelon and cherry CLY mixes at the moment. The shortbread and amaretto is promising in smell but weird tasting.
> One success I do have though is my litchi mango blend. Made a batch of 70/30 with a 2% mango and 1% litchi. It is tasting the business so far. Just need to put in some back notes of coconut and some mint/menthol/Koolada and it will feel like a tropical dive holiday.



If you use CLY Coconut be careful, it is much stronger than FA Coconut.
It is a nice creamy smooth coconut but it is quite strong. I only found this out recently when trying a recipe that had FA coconut. To get it to taste the same I had to more than half the CLY coconut to FA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

@Atsbitscrisp sounds nom, you should post the recipe when you've got it sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

I've made a few batches using CLY and have had only good experiences. Single flavour testing a few now - busy steeping. As per Geoff himself, his flavours are super concentrated so you should never go over 2% and I found that to be true in most cases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

1% cly doughnut
2% cly milk chocolate
Method : steep overnight. Leave it longer to make it yummier. Streathing might be recommended if you want it to smooth out a bit more.

The doughnut flavour is very strong, so use in moderation otherwise you will over power your main flavour.

The milk chocolate can be difficult, but when it hits its like having a milk chocolate bar melt in your mouth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 5p1nn3k0p

The clyrolinx cinnamon fireball is a winner at 1%, naartjie and litchi also very nice, amarula not really my thing, biltong is super discusting in my opinion, even smells bad...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## xSolmyRx

I'm really surprised they're still in business. I bought about 30 concentrates from them 1.5 years ago. I actually still have 50ml bottles that I haven't touch since then, and they are still overpowered. There are maybe a handful of concentrates (out of the ones I purchased) that were actually not unbearable to vape. I believe the one was Cookies and Cream. The other was Lemon. And maybe one or 2 others. The rest really do smell and taste like cyanide. I still have 20+ concentrates a year and a half later, not to mention, the mixes that have been steeped for 1.5 years as well. They don't change overtime, to be quite honest.

Since my initial purchase, I've never ordered again. Whether they've changed their concentrates, I'm not sure, but in early 2016, 93% of the batch I bought, were horrible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 8


----------



## ivc_mixer

Unfortunately I cannot disagree more with you on this @xSolmyRx. Yes, their flavours are strong, like FLV strong almost, and some are perfumy but that can be resolved in a streathing process. However I have yet to have one CLY flavour, other than bacon and biltong, which I did not like. Their marshmallow is amazing, as is their English Toffee and their Vanilla Gold is a staple in a lot of my juices.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

xSolmyRx said:


> I'm really surprised they're still in business. I bought about 30 concentrates from them 1.5 years ago. I actually still have 50ml bottles that I haven't touch since then, and they are still overpowered. There are maybe a handful of concentrates (out of the ones I purchased) that were actually not unbearable to vape. I believe the one was Cookies and Cream. The other was Lemon. And maybe one or 2 others. The rest really do smell and taste like cyanide. I still have 20+ concentrates a year and a half later, not to mention, the mixes that have been steeped for 1.5 years as well. They don't change overtime, to be quite honest.
> 
> Since my initial purchase, I've never ordered again. Whether they've changed their concentrates, I'm not sure, but in early 2016, 93% of the batch I bought, were horrible.


Sho bud name and shame, the name noob vaper definitely shows. There are many people who use clyro and sell vape made by clyro. Before you bad mouth someone like that on the Internet you need to back it up. Obviously the guys that know how to use clyro concentrates have a lot of experience and have been making vape for years. Its unacceptably to make such a statement when clearly you haven't learnt how to work with them @xSolmyRx, and there is a few hundred people that will strongly disagree with you

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CraNium

Hello all 

Great to see a thread about Clyrolinx involved and the opinions. 
It might just be certain concentrates from Clyrolinx because, we have mixed quite a few up using Clyrolinx and only a couple haven't been that great but, It could have been the percentages we have used. 

We have been very happy with almost all the recipes we have made up using Clyrolinx flavours.  
DIY isn't as easy as people make it out to be so, keep on mixing, keep on the trial and error. Whether it be from Clyrolinx or, another...

It will take time 

Keep the Vape strong in us all !! 
CraNium

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Use Clyro all the time. More so than international concentrates. Just takes a bit of getting used to using very small % in your mixes. Some concentrates like apricot you only need 0.2% otherwise it starts overpowering. There are a lot of guys using clyro that is happy to help. Some are suppliers to vape shops of well known local brands. Experiment with the %'s a bit and you might just be surprised.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I have been using CLY flavours since they opened. I still haven't had a bad one. Some are naturally better than others, but this is true of all flavour retailer's ranges. As some of the guys have said, they are strong and require lower percentages. If you made a cup of instant coffee with ten teaspoons of powder I'm sure it would also taste bad.

They state clearly on their website..."...highly concentrated which makes them extremely cost effective" They go on to offer suggestions as to percentages. They are also always willing to give advice if asked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF

xSolmyRx said:


> I'm really surprised they're still in business. I bought about 30 concentrates from them 1.5 years ago. I actually still have 50ml bottles that I haven't touch since then, and they are still overpowered. There are maybe a handful of concentrates (out of the ones I purchased) that were actually not unbearable to vape. I believe the one was Cookies and Cream. The other was Lemon. And maybe one or 2 others. The rest really do smell and taste like cyanide. I still have 20+ concentrates a year and a half later, not to mention, the mixes that have been steeped for 1.5 years as well. They don't change overtime, to be quite honest.
> 
> Since my initial purchase, I've never ordered again. Whether they've changed their concentrates, I'm not sure, but in early 2016, 93% of the batch I bought, were horrible.


I must disagree with you. I have been mixing for my son (only CLY concentrates) for the past 18mths and it has kept him off the smokes.
Yes he comes back every now and again saying that something is "kak" but you will get that with any manufacturer. Thats the joys of DIY, we dont always get it right.
I myself am a tobacco fan so I use a lot of other manufacturers concentrates but must add that I do use CLY additions in quite a few of my tobacco recipes.
The biggest problem with CLY is that there are no recipes out there and you need to experiment for yourself.
If you try and sub a TFA recipe with CLY at the same percentages then you are going to have a problem.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Come on @xSolmyRx , don't just hit and run. You have had plenty response to your post, including some good advise, and have not yet responded.

If I had experienced a 93% failure rate with any product I would have contacted the seller and asked for assistance. 

Some of the forumites are very experienced with CLY flavours and could possibly assist you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shooterbuddy

I think @xSolmyRx is a jealous competitor, Only one post ever and he decides this is it? MMM?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Something smells fishy here, it looks like our "one hit wonder" might have created a account just to make a comment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

What is recomended percentage for CLY Apple? I would like to try it in apple pie or apple fritter type of the mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

xSolmyRx said:


> The rest really do smell and taste like cyanide.


Perhaps @xSolmyRx has disappeared from this thread because he clearly knows the smell.... and tasted cyanide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699

I know they have a word doc you can download on their site now with various recipes and amounts. Have a look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Perhaps @xSolmyRx has disappeared from this thread because he clearly knows the smell.... and tasted cyanide.



That pesky cyanide must of gotten the better of him ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Morph699 said:


> I know they have a word doc you can download on their site now with various recipes and amounts. Have a look.


Guys the diy manual only has a few simple recipes, if you a customer ask the staff to add you to their group, where you will recieve more advanced recipes and the advice to make them. Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Perhaps @xSolmyRx has disappeared from this thread because he clearly knows the smell.... and tasted cyanide.


He had one post and never again, what heights must you stoop to, to create a account just to try shame your competition, I think I know who it is. But hey morals man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699

You can also check http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ some of these flavours can be seen as VapeOWave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

5p1nn3k0p said:


> The clyrolinx cinnamon fireball is a winner at 1%, naartjie and litchi also very nice, amarula not really my thing, biltong is super discusting in my opinion, even smells bad...
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Just mixed up my first ever batch of diy liquid. All clyrolinx products. Used 70/30 3mg nic premix as base. Mixed 49ml premix, with 1ml cinnamon fireball. For a total of 50ml at 2% flavour. Smells great. Now to let it steep for a while. 

Actually quite proud of myself. Im going to need more mixing vessels, and more storage bottles. 



Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Guys feel free to go to Clyrolinx website and download the free DIYmanual that will help with your journey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrassVape

Hi. This is my very first post. . My DIY journey is beginning with Clyrolinx. And yes. The flavours are very difficult to mix at first. I'm having a problem with streathing. since the bottles from them are all sealed once you put the lid on, I tried breathing them. 1 batch 12 hours and 1 batch 4 hours. It still tastes soapy with 3% concentrate. I'm using the % suggested in anther post on this forum. Does it make a difference between breathing then steeping and streathing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

BrassVape said:


> Hi. This is my very first post. . My DIY journey is beginning with Clyrolinx. And yes. The flavours are very difficult to mix at first. I'm having a problem with streathing. since the bottles from them are all sealed once you put the lid on, I tried breathing them. 1 batch 12 hours and 1 batch 4 hours. It still tastes soapy with 3% concentrate. I'm using the % suggested in anther post on this forum. Does it make a difference between breathing then steeping and streathing?


This was my exact same experience when I started diy. 

I can not stress this enough to guys starting the diy journey, look at rated recipes online and order what you need to mix those from the plethora of vendors available to you. Once you have a supply of juice you can actually vape to save on the commercial liquid expense you can start experimenting with your pocket money on the lesser known brands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BrassVape said:


> Hi. This is my very first post. . My DIY journey is beginning with Clyrolinx. And yes. The flavours are very difficult to mix at first. I'm having a problem with streathing. since the bottles from them are all sealed once you put the lid on, I tried breathing them. 1 batch 12 hours and 1 batch 4 hours. It still tastes soapy with 3% concentrate. I'm using the % suggested in anther post on this forum. Does it make a difference between breathing then steeping and streathing?



Hey my dude, welcome to the forum - one of my mates on here @RichJB did an excellent DIY primer guide that will really help you make choices on what concentrates to buy. Go check it out.

I cant find the post - but I have attached the pdf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrassVape

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hey my dude, welcome to the forum - one of my mates on here @RichJB did an excellent DIY primer guide that will really help you make choices on what concentrates to buy. Go check it out.
> 
> I cant find the post - but I have attached the pdf.





Chukin'Vape said:


> Hey my dude, welcome to the forum - one of my mates on here @RichJB did an excellent DIY primer guide that will really help you make choices on what concentrates to buy. Go check it out.
> 
> I cant find the post - but I have attached the pdf.


Thank you so much. Lots of info in here. Going to have a look through tonight. I made the mistake of buying a lot of flavours to follow some recipes online. Time for a fresh start. When I get my first great batch I will let everyone know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BrassVape said:


> Thank you so much. Lots of info in here. Going to have a look through tonight. I made the mistake of buying a lot of flavours to follow some recipes online. Time for a fresh start. When I get my first great batch I will let everyone know.



Yeah dude dont be discouraged by the outcome - we have all vaped on dumpster fires before we got the recipe just right, its part of the fun. Also go look at some of the recipes on alltheflavors.com - and you can follow the DIYorDIE youtube channel to become part of the international community. They are all very friendly, and everybody was a noob at one point. 

Goodluck, and let me know if you need any help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

